# REW for measuring speakers only ?



## manpr6 (Jun 14, 2009)

I plan to use REW for measuring room acoustic.
I also want to use REW for measuring the speakers themselves.

Is REW suitable for measuring the speakers only ?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

You can do both.

I am getting ready to start learning REW so I can measure speakers and rooms.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes there's no reason you shouldn't be able to do that.


----------



## manpr6 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you both for the reply.


----------

